# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 4.6.2005 - Θεσσαλονίκη

## Polyneikos

H Wabba τον Ιούνιο του 2005 είχε διοργανωσει το Mr Hellas στην Θεσσαλονικη.
Σύνολο αθλητων αθλητέ και  3 guest posers και συνολικα ένα πολύ καλό επίπεδο αθλητων.
Γενικός νικητης ο *Γιώργος Κωστελέτος* από την μεσαία κατηγορία.

*Αποτελεσματα :*

Juniors: Καλαντζης
Fitness1: Χαλκιας
Fitness2: Λυτρας
Fitness γυναικων: Shur
Χαμηλη: Τσιγαντες
Μεσαια: Κωστελετος
Ψηλη: Γεροβασίλης
*
Γενικος τίτλος -Mr Hellas Wabba 2005 Κωστελετος*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικες φωτό από τον αγώνα...*
*Χαμηλη ανδρων..Νικητης ο Τσιγαντες Διονυσης..*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαια ανδρων με νικητη τον Κωστελέτο Γιώργο.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία ψηλών,νικητης ο Γεροβασίλης Σεβαστός από την Κω,αθλητης του Μπαλάσα.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness ανδρων,Fitness 1 Νικητης ο Χαλκιας,Fitness 2 ο Λύτρας.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest posers Πολυκανδρίτης και Κεφαλιανος...*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός τίτλος με νικητη τον Κωστελέτο και δευτερο τον Γεροβασίλη...*

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 14 – Δεκέμβριος 2005 υπάρχει παρουσίαση γι’ αυτόν τον αγώνα στις σελίδες 8-9. Δείτε τη παρακάτω.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

